# Back legs



## elle.l (Dec 22, 2008)

We have a four month old Vizsla who most of the time is full of life. We have been a bit worried about his back legs and he doesn't always look very steady. Sometimes he is fine but other times just seems really clumsy. Me & my partner both had family dogs but not a Vizsla and can't seem to remember our puppies being that unsteady. Has anyone else has had any problems of the same kind?? He doesn't seem to be in any pain. He enjoys his walks, although today he seemed to be dragging his legs a bit.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

Have you asked your vet this question?I know that my vizsla's have very strong legs and never seem unsteady at any time.maybe you should have your dog's hips xrayed.Where did you get your dog from?Also there could have been a bad gene pop up it is not out of the question that this could happen.Your dog might have had a birth defect i hope not but you should have it checked just in case.In the meantime if you are feeding puppy food you might want to stop and go to an adult food. again I do suggest on your next visit ti the vet ask a lot of questions.there are a lot of things that can go wrong with a purebred breed.


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

I was also going to suggest switching to an adult food if you're feeding him a puppy formula.

Our breeder started out feeding her pups puppy food when they were weaned and their legs weren't growing quite right (one longer than the other, etc.). She received a recommendation from another breeder to switch to an adult formula and it would straighten everything out. Sure enough, she noticed an almost immediate change in their growth.

I also agree with "1" that it could be a genetic issue but really hope that's not the case. If he's not putting weight on the legs and just dragging them around, could be a nerve issue. Pups grow so fast at that age it could just be a funny growth spurt. But definitely have your vet take a look. Good luck with your new pup.


----------

